# Pixel Bettas...?



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, back in the day...before fish that is xD....I was a rather avid photoshopper. I can't draw to save my life, but I used to love to manipulate photos and play around with photoshop and whatnot. However, after a couple of computer crashes and a lost photoshop disk, I kind of....stopped doing anything with it for a couple of years. 

However, in my lurking I noticed a few threads about people making little pixel bettas. I thought they were the _cutest_ little things....and after a bit of studying and looking up a couple of things, I figured I might as well dust off GIMP, which had been sitting on my computer for a while, and see if I could do some pixeling myself xD

.....Yeah. I got REALLY bored. xD

So I'm just curious about opinions.  I think I'll make one for each of my boys and put it in my siggy somehow...I don't know if I'll make any for anyone else xD Maybe? Perhaps? Lol
Anwho, here is the one I was/am working on tonight:

Original Picture

Pixel:









Still tweeking and messing with it a little xD But what do ya'll think so far?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great! If you do decide to allow requests, I'll definitely want one


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

me to tell us if you can


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thank you!! <3

Lol, well I'd be more then happy to xD I just wasn't sure if anyone would be interested, seeing as there seem to be several other users who do them so well...and I'm still in the practice/perfecting my technique stage, so I'm not really as polished as the others..but after I finish pixels for my other three boys, I'll take requests if anyones interested xD


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Great!! Can't wait


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OKAY, so, I messed with Finnis outline a little and then made Sebastian....which was incredibly difficult because hes such a DARK fish o.o Holy moly he was a pain....but he turned out better then I thought xD

Sebastian:









Finnian(not much change, but yeah):









Sebastian actually has a couple rips in his fins, but I sort of filled those in xD What do you guys think?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great!!!  Finnian is adorable


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

They're beautiful! I like how they look like they're from an old painting. I might have to get one done for Splendens sometime.

Here's a tip for the dark bettas: use a dark gray or navy blue instead of just black. If you use black, it's hard to see any details.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! x3
Yeah, I really liked how they turned out like that too xD I was just messing with colors and brushes and stuff, but I love the style that it turned out to be.

Oh, yeah, I didn't just use straight black on it....see what I do is take the picture and kinda pull a few colors off the betta and kinda....piece it together to give it that 'old painting' sort of look. So theres some gray and blue in there xD But Sebastian himself is so dark hes even difficult to photograph....









So yeah xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Dice turned out a little on the dark side...bit it looked stranger when I tried to go in with lighter colors ;P So...yeah...


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I like it a lot!! :]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you! xD
Alright, finished up my last boy and made them all into a signature. Having a bit of trouble with files and whatnot...but working on it xD

Ciel on his own:


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ooooh! They all look great!  nice job!!!!! I wish i could do that ._.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just gonna say Kuroshitsuji(black butler) is the best anime ever...


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a betta name Sebastian once! He was red and black/silver! You can see him in my album.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! 8)
Ahh, another Kuro fan! xD Haha, yeah, its definitely one of my favorites <3 I hunted for quite a while to find my Sebby fish xD He lives in a divided 5 with Ciel~

Oh, I just noticed your signature.....my first ever betta was named Sasuke! xD He was a little blue VT I'd picked up at a local craft store, hes what got me into the hobby.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

How funny! have you ever seen Soul Eater? Another one of my favs


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, Soul Eater is another one of my favs! xD Lol
My Gecko, when I first got her and before I knew her gender, I even considered naming her Soul


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Really? Haha wow! 
Did you name her Maka? Haha :]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, nah xD Named her Phoenix instead, it just seemed to fit her a little better.

Anywho....still want a pixel done?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

YEESSS! 










Skylar^^








Eclipse^^








Sebastian^^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome! xD I'll probably work on them tomorrow. 8)


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay! Thank you SO much!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Your welcome! 
Oh! Would you like their names on them?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sure That'd be great!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OKAY xD Finally all done!

Eclipse:








URL: http://i47.tinypic.com/14ierfl.png

Sebastian:








URL: http://i46.tinypic.com/w6xfeq.png

Skylar:








URL: http://i50.tinypic.com/2a8qcyw.png

I hope you like them


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omigosh!!! They're amazing!!! thank you so much! (now i have to figure out how to put them in my sig lol) Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

How do I put all 3 in my sig?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I had to make all mine just one big image to put on my sig xD Would you like me to pet them all together for you?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Would you? Thank you so much, again!


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Could you do one of my Patriot?


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Could you possibly do two of my betta's in one picture? If you can, could you do Rikuo and Noxus...they would be in my albums. I love your pixels, they are so cute! xD


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

here if you can please do my sybyl he is in my albums


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Any chance you could do my two?
Mikhail








And Bloopy


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh goodness...so many requests! xD Lol
I apologize for not getting back sooner; had to step away from the computer last night and get a few things done since I'm going away this weekend, but I'll certainly get to work on everones pixels 

pinkcupid765: Here is your picture, like I made mine









Url: http://i47.tinypic.com/2pyas15.png


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait, I made a few changes to the file...THIS should fit a little better in your signature pinkcupid765









URL: http://i45.tinypic.com/16lecde.gif


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Patriot:








URL: http://i49.tinypic.com/mtmnus.gif


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

AHHHH! Thank you soo much!!! Awesome job!


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

What do I do to have it show in my signature?


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh wait, sorry, I got it! Thank you again!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad you like it...and were able to figure out how to put the picture on your signature! ^-^

WildFlower's 
Noxus:








URL: http://i50.tinypic.com/1jkpq8.gif

Rikou:








URL: http://i48.tinypic.com/1o6qgz.gif

Together:








URL: http://i45.tinypic.com/59ycye.gif

Hope you like them 

bettafishfinnatic and Adeline
I'm having some computer issues, though I will try to get yours done tonight or perhaps tomorrow morning before I leave for the weekend, but if I can't get them done I'm afraid I won't be able to get them finished until Monday ^-^;


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Wow I LOVE them! They are perfect!! Do you know how to add them to my signature? Thanks so much!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

DragonFish said:


> Wait, I made a few changes to the file...THIS should fit a little better in your signature pinkcupid765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so so so so so so so much!!!!!


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Save the picture on your computer and then go to where you edit your signature and upload it, then there should be a link near where you upload that says, "Add picture in your signature," or something along those lines.


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

That was to WildFlower!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Thanks mamanemeth1! I have one more question, I can only upload the fish seperalty, like only Rikuo's pic and only Noxus's pic...not in the picture together. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

You need to save the picture DragonFish put with them together. Click on that link under that picture and then the new window will pop up and then save that one.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Hmm, it still says something like not allowed to upload animated picture. I don't know why that is.


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmmm that's weird. It shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I could ask DragonFish to post it again. Maybe that would clear it up. But thanks for trying to help!


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

OHH!! Where your picture that's already uploaded is when going to edit it, check-mark where it says "delete current picture?" I think that may be the problem. And then upload the pic with them together.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Uggg it still doesn't work. I don't know what the problem is. Thanks again though!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats strange...I was very careful to make it the correct size and everything.  The image with both of them together should work on your signature....

Another thing you could try is to copy the URL, go to the same place, and past it in 'Option 1'. See if that works?


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

It's very strange because I have tried everything now and it still doesn't work. But thats okay, I can change it every week to a different pixel.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, so, I tried saving it with a different file type and I was able to get it to work....but its strange because none of the other images worked with that file type, which was why I used this different one xD









http://i48.tinypic.com/19axko.png


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Ahhhh! It worked!! Thank you so much DragonFish! Sorry for all the trouble though.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not in a rush, it's fine.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome WildFlower xD
OKAY, finally home and getting to work on the others! Hopefully my computer is nice and I can get them done tonight xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

bettafishfinnatic

Sybyl:








URL: http://i50.tinypic.com/2rm4b55.gif


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Adeline

Mikhail:








URL: http://i48.tinypic.com/2h4aj2w.gif

Bloopy:








URL: http://i50.tinypic.com/2n1xees.gif

Together:








URL: http://i47.tinypic.com/14xkqhi.gif

And all done  Hope you all enjoy <3


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Your Finnigan looks so similar to my Junior!! These are awesome! Would you be able to do one of my Junior? Whenever you have time; no rush at all! There are more photos of him in my album. Thanks so much!


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Omg thank you so much! I love them! >..< I'm new to this site and haven't figured anything out yet. How do I put them in my signature? Just copy the link?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, they do look quite similar don't they? xD <3
I'd certainly be more then happy to; I'll get right on that 

You can save the image or copy the URL, head over to your User CP(far left on the top bar of the site), go to 'Edit Signature' under Settings&Options, then you can paste the URL in Option 1 or pull the file off your computer in Option 2 at the bottom where it says 'Upload Signature Picture'.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Junior:








URL: http://i50.tinypic.com/zitw2b.gif

I hope you like it


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Junior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! He looks great


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

It'd be nice if you do mine! This is my favorite betta, Unicorn! He's a boy of course. XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D'awww, I love the name! xD Certainly I can~


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! >..< Just curious, but do you know anyone that can do snake pixels? I would love to have my boa in my siggy too.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I've never done anything but fish, but I'd certainly be willing to try making a pixel of your Boa xD I've been considering trying to make one of my Leo anyway.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Unicorn:








URL: http://i45.tinypic.com/mh6hj9.gif

Enjoy


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

If you could, that would be amazing!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, my desktop crashed and my dad had to quickly clear out his old Mac Laptop for me....so I'm still figuring out how to use my new computer; hopefully I can get your boa done xD

Oh! Whats his/her name?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Unicorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! He look so cute with his pixel ish XD! Thank you so much! c:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

No problem.  Her name is Arya. ^..^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OKAY so I managed to get it done for you...but I had to go and hook up my glitchy, virusy desktop because I can't use GIMP the same on my new Mac ;P
I'm afraid this is the last pixel I can do for a while until I can find another program or figure out a way around my issues with GIMP 8/









URL: http://i45.tinypic.com/2j623rq.gif









URL: http://i45.tinypic.com/34zn7mh.gif


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG It's so adorable! Thank you so much!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Do you think you could do another of my new betta Natsu? And if it's not to much to ask, if you could add him to Rikuo and Noxus's picture.(if he could be on the very right I would LOVE it) That would be great!
Here is a picture from his breeder:


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Wow, I just read you're last post, so no worries getting him done!  I should have read before posting lol. Sorry!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, its okay. My deskstop is still in my room, I can probably turn it on and do that for ya....I need to do a a couple touchups on my own signature anyway I think....


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I would love it if you could, but if it's too much work don't worry about it.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm lovin these! I'd ask for one, but I saw that the program will glitch...but please let me know when you are able to start doing these again!


----------

